# Washington county blacks are up



## spongehead (Apr 15, 2013)

Picked up 17 small blacks over weekend,all around 1.5-2". Really dry out need rain (NE part of county)


----------



## musthuntshrooms (Apr 15, 2013)

Out in Greene county yesterday, found 1 false morel. Bummer


----------

